# hog trap question



## Quail man (May 18, 2011)

when ive built traps before i used cow pannels the landowner has a bunch of hog pannels that i could use, but to me they look pretty short i would think a wild hog would get out of it,  answers   ideas   appriciated


----------



## deermaster13 (May 20, 2011)

Use the panels to put a top on it with.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 29, 2011)

Hogs can climb and jump and escape from traps that have no top or have low side walls.  Sidewall height depends on trap type and design.  If using a coral style circular trap, overlap panels to make sidewalls 6' or so high and use plenty of steel T-posts or stout wooden posts to firm up the walls.

Regular galvenized welded wire cattle panels have fairly large holes and allow small pigs and shoats to escape thru the holes.  If you are trapping for complete removal, use panels with the smaller holes such as 2" x 4" or similar.

Dave


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 3, 2011)

Even cheaper.  Get some wire and weave it back and forth over the top of the trap.


----------



## scoobie (Jun 4, 2011)

on are shorter traps we use 1"emt (electrical conduit) in the  corners on square traps keeps them from climbing


----------



## Quail man (Jun 4, 2011)

I ended up using cow and hog panels, i have my camera in there and the other night i had 15 piglets in there when the gate shut and all got out throu the cow panels so I went back with 2x4 dog wire but they havent come back in the trap, they walk around the trap all night but havent gone back in, big hogs are rooting all around trap but have only caught a couple about 60 pounds, my main problem is the guy we lease the land from spreads about 600 pounds of corn every week for deer and turkeys so the hogs have all the corn they want but there still destroyin 400 acres of our corn, so im tryin to use soured corn and jello in the trap, aint goin like i want but i got a gallon of milk thats been sittin outside for a week that im gonna put in monday so ill let you know how it goes next week


----------



## CAL (Jun 4, 2011)

I have 5 traps I built.I use cattle panels for the top and the bottom.The sides and back are hog panels.I use a drop door also with a lock or they will raise the door and get out.Have had good success soaking corn in diesel fuel.The deer and coons will leave this mix alone and the hogs love it.One other suggestion is to move the trap you have caught hogs in to a new location,even if just a few feet.Use a pump up gallon sprayer and spray the trap down with diesel to kill any human scent and previous hog scent.I think the little diesel used helps raise the odor for the hogs to pick up on much better than just plain corn or soaked corn.Just my finding from several years trapping! I don't think there is a perfect solution to trapping,just have to keep trying different things and see what works for you.I do know nothing works for very long for some reason.I just think a hog is that intelligent.
I caught 6 night before last where they were feeding on nut grass on a terrace.I reset the two traps for the next night because the hogs were not killed there but somewhere else.They ate the corn right up to the door and wouldn't touch one grain inside.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jun 5, 2011)

How does diesel fuel effect the hog meat?  Is it still safe to eat after they've been feeding on toxic corn?


----------



## trial&error (Jun 5, 2011)

I've heard rancid peanut butter was a good alternative.


----------



## Quail man (Jun 13, 2011)

well the hogs are kicking my butt as soon as i get the trap where the piglets cant get out, no hogs at all will go in the trap at all, or at least they cant because the last 4 nights the coons and opossoms are all over my camera in the trap tripping my wire, and now I wish i had built a portable trap


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 15, 2011)

trial&error said:


> I've heard rancid peanut butter was a good alternative.





Quail man said:


> well the hogs are kicking my butt as soon as i get the trap where the piglets cant get out, no hogs at all will go in the trap at all, or at least they cant because the last 4 nights the coons and opossoms are all over my camera in the trap tripping my wire, and now I wish i had built a portable trap




come get a couple 5 gal buckets of mine...like crack..   some nasty stuff...


----------



## Quail man (Jun 22, 2011)

killed 5 in my trap today, 2 black a red a white and a orange with stripes, got them to go in a corner and killed all five with one 00buck,  gonna spray it down with diesel tomoro and set it back


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Good catch!

It may be that when you worked on the trap to put the smaller wire on it, your scent, sweat, etc. was left all over the trap and area which caused the hogs to shy away from it afterwards.

I have never used diesel, used motor oil, etc. on the corn or trap.  I have heard where others have created a hog rub by wrapping an old piece of carpet on a tree or log and soaking it with used motor oil.  That may work in a trap also just don't want to polute area with alot of oil.

My portable traps equipped with a spring loaded side swing door set up works pretty well alot of the time but I am always looking for a better design for the trap, trip, and door set ups.  I have been debating the idea of building a coral style trap with 6' sides, continuous swing gate/door set up, etc. but have been hesitant because of the set up time, semi permanent location, etc.

Dave


----------



## Quail man (Jul 4, 2011)

havent trapped any more but they are everywhere, killed a 350 pound boar friday ,  not much for tusk for his size, top were probley 1  1/2 but bottom wernt but a inch, good to get off the property tho


----------



## hogslayer2012 (Jul 21, 2011)

i use peanuts in my trap and they tear is up me and one of my friends caught 21 in a week in our trap using peanuts so try it and see if it works and get some sow in heat and spray the inside of the trap thats wat we do and it works


----------

